# Cobia Rod Questions



## Marlinmate (Apr 10, 2012)

Greetings...newb here, but like what I see and read about rod building. Been building now for a few years, and have a customer looking for a cobia spinning rod. I'm on offshore guy that builds trolling rods and white marlin rods...some grouper diggers too. Looking for answers to the following questions about cobia rods

1. What 8' blank is everyone using? Probably a few out there
2. What length rear grips is everyone building rods with? Customer wants cork

Looking forward to being active on here. I'l post upsome of my work when I get home later tonight

Marlinmate
Jesster Customs


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

a seeker ps 80 works fine

grip lenths are measured to fit the angler


----------



## Texas9 (Feb 1, 2012)

A seeker ps85 is a very popular ling blank. There are many other popular blanks such as gator t90h, gator t90l, Aerican Tackle 1088, American tackle 1089, Viper 1088, Viper 1089, Lamiglass blanks. These are 9 foot rods, but the 8 foot versions would work well also. 

Like was said previous, length of butt depends on angler size. Also a few things that are popular around here are split grips and large wire guides. If youre from another area, ou might not be familiar with them. The bg guides are use because most people fish 30 pound mono for ling, and that travels better through the big wire guides than it does a fugi type guide.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Cobia Rods*



Texas9 said:


> A seeker ps85 is a very popular ling blank. There are many other popular blanks such as gator t90h, gator t90l, Aerican Tackle 1088, American tackle 1089, Viper 1088, Viper 1089, Lamiglass blanks. These are 9 foot rods, but the 8 foot versions would work well also.
> 
> Like was said previous, length of butt depends on angler size. Also a few things that are popular around here are split grips and large wire guides. If youre from another area, ou might not be familiar with them. The bg guides are use because most people fish 30 pound mono for ling, and that travels better through the big wire guides than it does a fugi type guide.


You were doing just fine until you got to the last paragraph. Do you really believe that? I don't; even for a minute, and can prove it.. C2


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

cobia rods on boats get beat up and i wouldnt trust any guides with inserts that could crack


----------



## Texas9 (Feb 1, 2012)

Charlie2 said:


> You were doing just fine until you got to the last paragraph. Do you really believe that? I don't; even for a minute, and can prove it.. C2


Guarantee I can prove it


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

did perfection ever get it together or are they still falling apart ?


----------



## gulf coast rodworks (Apr 3, 2012)

when building for a customer. get as much info from customer as you can. ie. length of grips' reel seat placement. type and number of guides. type of blanks . action of blanks. graphite or glass ect. i have built rods with 1 inch grips 2; 3; 4; 5; 6; and no grips at all . ie' ramps on reel seat or plate seats. if customer does not know. then ask alot of questions both from other rodbuilders and anglers. like you just have. there is a lot of good info on rodbuilding out there. take time and take advantage of it. dale clements book custom rodbuilding is a good start.


----------

